# أرقي مايتعلمه الا نسان في الحياة



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

[COLOR="Red"]أرقى مايتعلمه الأنسان في الحياة​​

أن يتــعلم...​أن يستــمع لكل راي ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــروره ان يقتنــع به ... 

أن يتــعلم...​أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحه للنفــوس شرط أن يمســح دمعــته قبل ان يراهــا
الاخــرون ... 

أن يتعــلم...​أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لان الحــياة لا تــتم على وتيــره واحــــده ... 

أن يتعــلم...​أن لا يتدخــل فيمــا لا يعنيــيه حتى ولــو بالاشــــارة ... 

أن يتــعلم...​أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء ولكــن من الــطرفين .. 

أن يتــعلم...​أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــع الصــراخ ... 

أن يتــعلم...​أن يتــحمل المســؤليه مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدي لهــا بــكل إرادتــه 
الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها ... 

أن يتعلــم...​أن يحــزن كثــيرا عندما يقــول وداعا لأي صديــق فقد يكون وداعا لا 
لقــاء بعــــده ... 

أن يتعــلم...​أن لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية لكرهه له فقــد تنتــهي 
المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام ... 

أن يتعــلم...​أن يكــون النجــم الذي يقضي عمـره من أجـل بث النـور للجمـيع دون أن 
ينتــظر من أحد رفــع راسه ليقــول شكــــرا​[/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أرقي مايتعلمه الا نسان في الحياة*

أولا" جميل كلامك ومريح جدا" ومعانيه راقيه لكن يا كاندى عايزه اقولك انه صعب و قاسى جدا" أنه الانسان يفضل يدى ويدى من غير ما يسمع كلمة شكرا" ولو على سبيل التشجيع ........ ويمكن مش قادره أفضفض معاكى دلوقتى لكن عن تجربه شخصيه أقل ما يقال انه احساس مؤلم جدا" ........ولو قابلتك مره فى الشات هقولك اد ايه مؤلم وهتعذرينى ..........شكرا" يا كاندى .


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أرقي مايتعلمه الا نسان في الحياة*

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا دونا على 

كلامك الجميل وانا فى انتظارك فى الشات

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## ارووجة (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أرقي مايتعلمه الا نسان في الحياة*

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## MARINSE (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أرقي مايتعلمه الا نسان في الحياة*

شكـــــــــــــــرا ليكي على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أرقي مايتعلمه الا نسان في الحياة*

شكراااااااااا يا ارووجه

على مرورك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أرقي مايتعلمه الا نسان في الحياة*

شكرااااااااا ليك على الرد 

يا MARINSE​


----------



## thelife.pro (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*علمتني الحياة*

علمتني الحياة .. أن استمع لكل راي واحترمه وليس بالضروره ان اقتنع به 

علمتني الحياة .. أن أبكي فالبكاء راحه للنفوس شرط أن امسح دمعتي قبل ان يراها الاخرون 

علمتني الحياة .. أن لا اسرف بحزني وفرحي لان الحياة لا تتم على وتيره واحده 

علمتني الحياة .. أن لا اتدخل فيما لا يعنيني حتى ولو بالاشارة 

علمتني الحياة .. أن الصداقة عطاء ثم عطاء ثم عطاء ولكن من الطرفين 

علمتني الحياة .. أنه عندما يغيب المنطق يرتفع الصراخ 

علمتني الحياة .. أن اتحمل المسؤوليه مهم عظمة طالما تصديت لها بكل إرادتي الحرة أتحمل كافة نتائجها 

علمتني الحياة .. أن أحزن كثيرا عندما أقول وداعا لأي صديق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده 

علمتني الحياة .. أن لا تكون نهاية علاقتي مع صديق او زميل هي بداية كرهي له فقد تنتهي المحبة ولكن يبقى التقدير والاحترام 

علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا



منقول


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

علمتني الحياة .. أن أبكي فالبكاء راحه للنفوس شرط أن امسح دمعتي قبل ان يراها الاخرون

علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا


جميل جدااااااااااااا يا طونى

شكرااااا ليك​


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

*علمتني الحياة .. أن أحزن كثيرا عندما أقول وداعا لأي صديق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده 

علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا

Thx alot tony for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

*علمتني الحياة .. أن أحزن كثيرا عندما أقول وداعا لأي صديق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده 

علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا

Thx alot tony for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## thelife.pro (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> علمتني الحياة .. أن أبكي فالبكاء راحه للنفوس شرط أن امسح دمعتي قبل ان يراها الاخرون​
> 
> علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا​
> 
> ...


 
اخبارك ايه يا كاندي عاملة ايه 

شكرا لمرورك بالموضوع والرب يباركك 

كاندي دي اول اجازة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

باقي 22 شهر


----------



## thelife.pro (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



assyrian girl قال:


> *علمتني الحياة .. أن أحزن كثيرا عندما أقول وداعا لأي صديق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده ​*
> 
> _*علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا*_​
> _*Thx alot tony for ur nice topic*_
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك 

والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



> علمتني الحياة .. أن استمع لكل راي واحترمه وليس بالضروره ان اقتنع به



موضوع جميل جدآ جدآ​


----------



## جويل (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

علمتني الحياة .. أن اتحمل المسؤوليه مهمة عظمة طالما تصديت لها بكل إرادتي الحرة أتحمل كافة نتائجها 

موضوع حلو كتير وفيه حكم حلوة
تسلم ايدك يا حلو
الله يحميك ويوفقك


----------



## thelife.pro (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدآ جدآ​


 

شكرا لمرورك فراشة 

الرب يباركك 
وميلاد مجيد


----------



## thelife.pro (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



جويل قال:


> علمتني الحياة .. أن اتحمل المسؤوليه مهمة عظمة طالما تصديت لها بكل إرادتي الحرة أتحمل كافة نتائجها
> 
> موضوع حلو كتير وفيه حكم حلوة
> تسلم ايدك يا حلو
> الله يحميك ويوفقك


 
شكرا لمرورك 
جويل 
الرب يباركك 
وميلاد مجيد


----------



## emy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

_شكراااااااااااا عالكلام الجميل ده_
_كل سنه وانت طيب_​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



emy قال:


> _شكراااااااااااا عالكلام الجميل ده_
> 
> 
> _كل سنه وانت طيب_​


 

وانت طيبة 

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك


----------



## maramero (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا

شكرا موضوع ممتاز بصراحة


----------



## thelife.pro (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



maramero قال:


> علمتني الحياة .. أن أكون النجمة تقضي عمرها من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن تنتظر من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا
> 
> شكرا موضوع ممتاز بصراحة


 

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

علمتني الحياة .. أن استمع لكل راي واحترمه وليس بالضروره ان اقتنع به 

علمتني الحياة .. أن أبكي فالبكاء راحه للنفوس شرط أن امسح دمعتي قبل ان يراها الاخرون 

علمتني الحياة .. أن الصداقة عطاء ثم عطاء ثم عطاء ولكن من الطرفين

علمتني الحياة .. أن أحزن كثيرا عندما أقول وداعا لأي صديق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده 
بجد موضوع رائع جا 
ربمت يباركك ومعاك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب يا طوني


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

*موضوع رائع اخى الحبيب .. شكرا ليك*

*وكل عام وانت بخير*​


----------



## meraaa (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*

_ بجد عبارات جمييييييييييييله جداااااااا 
شكرااااااااا ليك اوى _​


----------



## thelife.pro (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



MarMar2004 قال:


> علمتني الحياة .. أن استمع لكل راي واحترمه وليس بالضروره ان اقتنع به
> 
> علمتني الحياة .. أن أبكي فالبكاء راحه للنفوس شرط أن امسح دمعتي قبل ان يراها الاخرون
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك 

وكل عام وانت بخير 
ولو انت معيدتي متأخرة 
بس اعذريني 

شكرا لمرورك نورتي الموضوع


----------



## thelife.pro (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



christ my lord قال:


> *موضوع رائع اخى الحبيب .. شكرا ليك*​
> 
> 
> *وكل عام وانت بخير*​


وانت بخير 

شكرا لمرورك 

اعذرني لتاخري بالرد


----------



## thelife.pro (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



meraaa قال:


> _بجد عبارات جمييييييييييييله جداااااااا _
> 
> 
> _شكرااااااااا ليك اوى _​


 

شكرا لمرورك 

والرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: علمتني الحياة*



thelife.pro قال:


> اخبارك ايه يا كاندي عاملة ايه
> 
> شكرا لمرورك بالموضوع والرب يباركك
> 
> ...



ازيك يا طونى 
انت اجازه
المنتدى منور​


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*{}    أرقى مايتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

 









أن يتــعلم.. أن يستــمع لكل رأي ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــرورة أن
يقتنــع به ....

أن يتــعلم.. أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحة للنفــوس شرط أن يمســح
دمعــته قبل أن يراهــا الآخــرون ...

أن يتعــلم.. أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لأن الحــياة لا تــتم على
وتيــرة واحــــدة ...

أن يتعــلم.. أن لا يتدخــل فيمــا لا يعنيــيه حتى ولــو
بالإشــــارة ...

أن يتــعلم..أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء ولكــن من
الــطرفين ...

أن يتــعلم.. أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــع الصــراخ ...

أن يتــعلم..أن يتــحمل المســؤلية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى
لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها ...

أن يتعلــم..أن يحــزن كثــيراً عندما يقــول وداعاً لأي صديــق فقد
يكون وداعاً لا لقــاء بعــــده ...

أن يتعــلم..أن
لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية كرهه له فقــد تنتــهي
المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام ...

أن يتعــلم..أن يكــون النجــــم الذي يقضــي عمــره من أجــل بث
النــور للجمــيع دون أن ينتــظر من أحد رفــع رأسه ليقــول شكــــراً


​

​​


----------



## RoOoNy (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    أرقى مايتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*



> أن يتعــلم.. أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لأن الحــياة لا تــتم على
> وتيــرة واحــــدة ...


 
كلامك طبعا مظبوط يا قمر بس للاسف صعب اوى ان الواحد يتحكم فى مشاعره
بس المحاوله لوحدها شئ كويس
وبجد موضوعك مفيد جدا وياريت الكل يتعلم منه ويستفاد


----------



## فادية (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    أرقى مايتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

كلام  جميل  جدا  
تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## sameh7610 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*أرقى مايتعلم الانسان*

*منــــــــــــــقول




أرقى مايتعلم الانسان

أن يتــعلم ..
أن يستــمع لكل رأي 
ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــرورة أن يقتنــع به ..



أن يتــعلم.. 
أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحة للنفــوس شرط 
أن يمســح دمعــته قبل أن يراهــا الآخــرون..



أن يتــعلم.. 
أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لأن
الحــياة لا تــتم على وتيــرة واحــــدة ..



أن يتــعلم.. 
أن لا يتدخــل فيمــا لا يعنيــه حتى ولــو
بالإشــــارة..



أن يتــعلم.. 
أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء
ولكــن من الــطرفين ..



أن يتــعلم.. 
أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــع الصــراخ..



أن يتــعلم.. 
أن يتــحمل المســؤولية مهــما عظــمت طالــما
تصــدى لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل 
كــافة نتائجــها..



أن يتــعلم ..
أن يحــزن كثــيراً عندما يقــول وداعا لأي
صديــق فقد يكون وداعاً لا لقــاء بعــــده..



أن يتــعلم ..
أن لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق
هي بداية كرهه له فقــد تنتــهي المحــبة 
ولكن يبقــى التقدير والإحتــــرام.. 


أن يتــعلم ..
أن يكــون النجــــم الذي يقضــي عمــره من
أجــل بث النــور للجمــيع دون أن ينتــظر 
من أحد رفــع رأسه ليقــول شكــــراً


منــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أرقى مايتعلم الانسان*



> أن يتــعلم..
> أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحة للنفــوس شرط
> أن يمســح دمعــته قبل أن يراهــا الآخــرون..



موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

وكلام حلو اوى

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: أرقى مايتعلم الانسان*

*راائع يا سامح ميرررسى وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## dodi lover (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: أرقى مايتعلم الانسان*

موضوع جامد اوى يا سامح ميرسى يا جميل


----------



## sameh7610 (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: أرقى مايتعلم الانسان*

*ميرسى مروركم وتشجعكم ليا

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*اليكم اروع مانتعلمه من الحياه:



أن يتــعلم أن يستــمع لكل راي ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــروره ان يقتنــع به 


أن يتــعلم أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحه للنفــوس شرط أن يمســح دمعــته 

قبل ان يراهــا الاخــرون 

أن يتعــلم أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لان الحــياة لا تــتم على وتيــره واحــــده 


أن يتعــلم أن لا يتدخــل فيمــا لا يعنيــيه حتى ولــو بالاشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارة 


أن يتــعلم أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء ولكــن من الــطرفين 


أن يتــعلم أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع الصــراخ 


أن يتــعلم أن يتــحمل المســؤليه مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدي لهــا بــكل إرادتــه 

الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها .


أن يتعلــم أن يحــزن كثــيرا عندما يقــول وداعا لأي صديــق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقــاء بعــــده 


أن يتعــلم أن لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية كـرهـه له فقــد

تنتــهي المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام 


أن يتعــلم أن يكــون النجــــم الذي يقضــي عمــره من أجــل بث النــور للجمــيع دون

أن ينتــظر من أحد رفــع راسه ليقــول شكــــرا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*مرسي happy angel علي كلامك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

شكرا" اخت happy angel
على الموضوع الجميل
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

موضوع راااااااائع جداااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ناريمان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



> *أن يتــعلم أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحه للنفــوس شرط أن يمســح دمعــته
> 
> قبل ان يراهــا الاخــرون
> 
> ...




ميرسي اكتر من رائع 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*


*









أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة 

*

*أن يتــعلم .. أن يستــمع لكل رأي ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــروره أن يقتنــع به..

أن يتــعلم .. أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحه للنفــوس شرط أن يمســح دمعــته قبل أن يراهــا الأخــرون .. 

أن يتعــلم .. أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لأن الحــياة لا تــتم على وتيــره واحــــده .. 
*

*أن يتعــلم .. أن لا يتدخــل فيمــا لا يعنيــيه حتى ولــو بالاشــــارة .. 

أن يتعــلم .. أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء ولكــن من الــطرفين . 

**أن يتعــلم .. أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــع الصــراخ .. 

أن يتعــلم .. أن يتــحمل المســؤولية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها .. 

أن يتعــلم .. أن يحــزن كثــيرا عندما يقــول وداعا لأي صديــق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده .. 

أن يتعــلم ..أن لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية كرهه له فقــد تنتــهي المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام.. 

أن يتعــلم .. أن يكــون النجــــم الذي يقضــي عمــره من أجــل بث النــور للجمــيع دون أن ينتــظر من أحد رفــع راسه ليقول شكرا لك .. فشكراً لكم *


*مما راااق لي*

*
*​*
**​*
*



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

*كلام جميل قوووي

تسلم ايدك يا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل قوووي​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا مايكل​


----------



## happy angel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي happy angel علي كلامك الجميل
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامايكل​​


----------



## happy angel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



كليمو قال:


> شكرا" اخت happy angel
> على الموضوع الجميل
> سلام الرب يسوع​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​​


----------



## happy angel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​​


----------



## happy angel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​​


----------



## happy angel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



ناريمان قال:


> ميرسي اكتر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبيتى​​


----------



## وليم تل (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

أن يتــعلم .. 

أن يستــمع لكل رأي ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــروره أن يقتنــع به..

أن يتــعلم .. 

أان يبكــي فالبكــاء راحه للنفــوس شرط أن يمســح دمعــته قبل أن يراهــا الأخــرون .. 

أن يتعــلم .. 

أان لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لأن الحــياة لا تــتم على وتيــره واحــــده .. 

أن يتعــلم .. 

أن لا يتدخــل فيمــا لا يعنيــيه حتى ولــو بالاشــــارة .. 

أن يتعــلم ..

أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء ولكــن من الــطرفين . 

أن يتعــلم .. 

أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــع الصــراخ .. 

أن يتعــلم ..

أن يتــحمل المســؤولية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها .. 

أن يتعــلم .. 

أن يحــزن كثــيرا عندما يقــول وداعا لأي صديــق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده .. 

أن يتعــلم .

.أن لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية كرهه له فقــد تنتــهي المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام.. 

أن يتعــلم .. 

أن يكــون النجــــم الذي يقضــي عمــره من أجــل بث النــور للجمــيع دون أن ينتــظر من أحد رفــع راسه ليقول شكرا لك ..​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

أن يتعــلم ..

أن يتــحمل المســؤولية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها .. 



*موضوع حلووو كتيير 

ربنا يعوضك يا كوكو​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

شكرا كوكو مان
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



> أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لأن الحــياة لا تــتم على وتيــره واحــــده ..
> أن يستــمع لكل رأي ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــروره أن يقتنــع به..
> 
> أن يتــحمل المســؤولية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها ..


*
مرسي يا كوكو كلام اكتر من روووووووعة كما عودتنا..​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*




> أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء ولكــن من الــطرفين .
> أن يتعــلم ..
> أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــع الصــراخ ..
> أن يتعــلم ..
> أن يتــحمل المســؤولية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها ..


​

موشوع جميل جداااااااااا  يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك اخي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



rgaa luswa قال:


> أن يتعــلم ..
> 
> أن يتــحمل المســؤولية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها ..
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكو مان
> 
> على النصائح الرائعة
> 
> مودتى​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا كوكو كلام اكتر من روووووووعة كما عودتنا..*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روز 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



كليمو قال:


> موشوع جميل جداااااااااا يا كوكو
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sosana (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



> أن يتعــلم ..
> 
> أن يحــزن كثــيرا عندما يقــول وداعا لأي صديــق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده ..
> 
> ...



ميرسي اووووي يا كوكو على الحكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*نصائح جميله ومهمه

شكرا كوكو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي اووووي يا كوكو على الحكم الجميلة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



mikel coco قال:


> *نصائح جميله ومهمه​*
> 
> *شكرا كوكو*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: اروع ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم*​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رد على: علمتني الحياة*



candy shop قال:


> ازيك يا طونى
> انت اجازه
> المنتدى منور​




زمان 

الايام بتعدي بسرعة 
كنت باول اجازة 

وهي اليوم تسرحت وخلصت 


شكرا لمرورك


----------



## monmooon (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: علمتني الحياة*

*علمتني الحياة .. أن أحزن كثيرا عندما أقول وداعا لأي صديق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء بعده 

علمتني الحياة .. أن لا تكون نهاية علاقتي مع صديق او زميل هي بداية كرهي له فقد تنتهي المحبة ولكن يبقى التقدير والاحترام 
موضوع جميل اوى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*أن يتــعلم.. أن يستــمع لكل رأي ويحــترمه وليــس بالضــرورة أن 
يقتنــع به ....

أن يتــعلم.. أن يبكــي فالبكــاء راحة للنفــوس شرط أن يمســح 
دمعــته قبل أن يراهــا الآخــرون ...>

أن يتعــلم.. أن لا يســرف بحــزنه وفرحه لأن الحــياة لا تــتم على 
وتيــرة واحــــدة ...
أن يتعــلم.. أن لا يتدخــل فيمــا لا يعنيــيه حتى ولــو 
بالإشــــارة ...

أن يتــعلم..أن الصــداقة عطــاء ثــم عطــاء ثم عطــاء ولكــن من 
الــطرفين ...

أن يتــعلم.. أنه عندمــا يغــيب المنــطق يرتفــع الصــراخ ...

أن يتــعلم..أن يتــحمل المســؤلية مهــما عظــمت طالــما تصــدى 
لهــا بــكل إرادتــه الــحرة ويتحمل كــافة نتائجــها ...

أن يتعلــم..أن يحــزن كثــيراً عندما يقــول وداعاً لأي صديــق فقد 
يكون وداعاً لا لقــاء بعــــده ...

أن يتعــلم..أن
لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية كرهه له فقــد تنتــهي 
المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام ...

أن يتعــلم..أن يكــون النجــــم الذي يقضــي عمــره من أجــل بث 
النــور للجمــيع دون أن ينتــظر من أحد رفــع رأسه ليقــول شكــــراً

منقوووووول*​


----------



## marcelino (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*كلام جميل*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*




> كلام جميل
> 
> تسلم ايدك



شكرا على الرد الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية كرهه له فقــد تنتــهي 
المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام ...

* 

تاسوني

كلمات وعبارات رائعة 

جزيل الشكر لمجهودك

بركة العلي تظللك...


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*




> تاسوني
> 
> كلمات وعبارات رائعة
> 
> ...



شكرا على المرور الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

شكرا تاسونى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*



أن يتعــلم..أن
لا تكــون نهاية علاقتــه مع الصديــق هي بداية كرهه له فقــد تنتــهي 
المحــبة ولكن يبقــى التقدير والاحتــــرام ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موضوع جميل جدا يا تسونى 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*​*
*


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

منتهى الروووعه

شكرا اختنا الغاليه

الرب معاكم​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*



			شكرا تاسونى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا وليم على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*



			موضوع جميل جدا يا تسونى 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كوكو على الرد الحلو

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ارقى ما يتعلمه الانسان فى الحياة*

*



			منتهى الروووعه

شكرا اختنا الغاليه

الرب معاكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا نهيسى على الرد الحلو

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## thelife.pro (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: علمتني الحياة*

شكرا لمشاركتك


صلي لاجل ضعفي


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: علمتني الحياة*

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## back_2_zero (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

*
** أن يتعلم .. أن يستمع لكل رأي ويحترمه وليس بالضرورة أن يقتنع به..*


* أن يتعلم .. أن يبكي فالبكاء راحة للنفوس شرط أن يمسح دمعته قبل أن يراها *
* الآخرون ..*



* أن يتعلم .. أن لا يسرف بحزنه وفرحه لأن الحياة لا تتم على وتيره واحده ..*


* أن يتعلم .. أن لا يتدخل فيما لا يعنييه حتى ولو بالإشارة ..*


* أن يتعلم .. أن الصداقة عطاء ثم عطاء ثم عطاء ولكن من الطرفين.*


* أن يتعلم .. أنه عندما يغيب المنطق يرتفع الصراخ ..*


* أن يتعلم .. أن يتحمل المسؤولية مهما عظمت طالما تصدى لها*

* بكل إرادته الحرة ويتحمل كافة نتائجها ..*



* أن يتعلم .. أن يحزن كثيرا عندما يقول وداعا لأي صديق فقد يكون وداعا لا لقاء *
* بعده..*

* أن يتعلم ..أن لا تكون نهاية علاقته مع الصديق هي بداية كرهه له فقد تنتهي *
* المحبة ولكن يبقى التقدير والاحترام..*​* 


** أن يتعلم .. أن يكون النجم الذي يقضي عمره من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن ينتظر *
* من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا لك .. *

​


----------



## back_2_zero (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

* أن يتعلم .. أن لا يسرف بحزنه وفرحه لأن الحياة لا تتم على وتيره واحده ..*
​*
*


----------



## Mason (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

كلام فى منتهى الروعة 
ميرسى يا قمر على التوبيك الرائع والدروس الاروع
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## back_2_zero (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*



meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> كلام فى منتهى الروعة
> ميرسى يا قمر على التوبيك الرائع والدروس الاروع
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك



ميرسى يا ميسوووو على مشاركتك الجميلة 
​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*


* أن يتعلم ..أن لا تكون نهاية علاقته مع الصديق هي بداية كرهه له فقد تنتهي *
* المحبة ولكن يبقى التقدير والاحترام..*

روعة هذه العبارة

مشكورة يا باك
* 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

* أن يتعلم .. أن يبكي فالبكاء راحة للنفوس شرط أن يمسح دمعته قبل أن يراها *
* الآخرون ..

*دى عجبتنى اوى
ميرسى لموضوعك يا جميلة​


----------



## نغم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

*أن يتعلم .. أن يستمع لكل رأي ويحترمه وليس بالضرورة أن يقتنع به..*



*أن يتعلم .. أن يكون النجم الذي يقضي عمره من أجل بث النور للجميع دون أن ينتظر *
*من أحد رفع راسه ليقول شكرا لك .. *

كل النقاط رائعين شكرا لك​


----------



## انريكي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

موضوع جدا رائع

تسلم ايدك على الكلام الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

*روووووووعه بجد يسلم ايديك يا بااك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*



> *أن يتعلم .. أن الصداقة عطاء ثم عطاء ثم عطاء ولكن من الطرفين.*


*جميلة اوووووووووي دي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

*كلام جميل جدا
شكرا باك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## qwyui (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أرقى ما يتعلمه الإنسان في الحياة*

كل النقات جميلة خاصة العطاءكلام رائع مرررررررسى


----------

